# Any Good Cabin Names?



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

The folks just bought a place up north on a lake. It will be a hunting, fishing, and vacation place. We are looking to name it. Any clever ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)




----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

Take your time and a good name will come to you. Some names that are already used:

Belly Acres
Camp Fug Ow Wee
Camp Doanbottirmee
Camp NoBuck$


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

Our first thought was to call it "Our Place" becasue we always said some day we will have our own place. But we setteled on Partners becasue of the four of us that own and built the place from the ground up, the two dads have been together hunting for 30 years.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

We used to call our 100 yr old Cedar cabin, "the Maggots Den" , Had to push her down last year.


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

1. "The Stabbin Cabin" 2. "The Rats Nest 3. "The Snake Pit"


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Do a search on this forum for "Deer Camp Names" there are pages of them.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

"At Last"


----------



## Root stumbler (Oct 16, 2007)

We call ours "The Firefly." The first night we stayed at the cabin we had thousands of fireflies all around us during the campfire. The name came easy.


----------



## Budulater (Sep 22, 2009)

Way back in the day we called ours "The Sugar Shack"


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Down the road from our cabin was Kwitcherbellyachen
A dentist had Tooth Acres.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Ka'ma'na'wa'na'lay'ya


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys... got some good ones... keep em coming


----------

